

Gulp.js - rocky5
http://www.webdeveloperjuice.com/2014/01/11/gulp-js-quick-and-efficient-stream-building-system/

======
igvadaimon
There are hundreds of awesome articles about Gulp, why is this one (small and
uninformative) getting submitted?

~~~
elisee
From the HN guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)):
"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site." \- If you think the submission is inappropriate, flag it,
otherwise just let the community decide whether it's worth upvoting or not.

~~~
distracteddev90
Do you need a certain amount of points before you can flag something? I can't
seem to find the link anywhere.

~~~
elisee
Yes, just checked and the guidelines do mention there is a karma threshold.

